# Some Consolation....



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Ever the one to have a half empty glass, i am consoling myself with the expected arrival (soon) of some old friends!

The ever popular and vastly undervalued...SM120 f300..and this one is a peach!










The Longines Ultronic Chronograph, which in my opinion is a nicer more comfortable watch than the 188.002 Omega Speedsonic.



















Ah, feel a little better now.

Keith


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Keith

I love the SM120! really nice nice watch, saw one for the first time in the flesh a few weks back and loved it! there is a beautiful accutron divers watch on flea bay at the moment in a pilot line case, looks like a divers flightmaster with a buzzing movement! got very tempted but tehm remembered;

1 x megaqaurtz 2.4 for service

1 x NOS megaquartz 32khz

and 1 x wedding to pay for!

Curse my romantic nature! grrrr


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> The ever popular and vastly undervalued...SM120 f300..and this one is a peach!


You're not wrong there Keith


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

now that really is Gorgeous.....


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Why can I never find such nice watches?

Ho Hum..............

Andy


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

rev said:


> Why can I never find such nice watches?
> 
> Ho Hum..............
> 
> Andy


Peserverance Andy.

Oh and time, money and the hours trawling the net and auctions..or sometimes, just sometimes.....pure luck!

Keep searching it will happen!

keith


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Love the dial on that SM120 Keith

Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The longines is a little plain for my tastes but I do love the smf.... great watches


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> The ever popular and vastly undervalued...SM120 f300..and this one is a peach!


That looks superb Keith


----------

